# Finally got a Blob target today.



## Al33 (Jun 16, 2007)

I have had the darndest time trying to get one of these targets. I have waited for eight months for two different N. Georgia sporting goods store to get them in and they never got them. I had to drive all the way to Dalton to get it but it will be worth the drive. I picked up some extra for some buddies who couldn't find them either. Unlike the original blob that got it's name from the fact it was just that, a blob, these targets are a squared 25" X 25" and 12" thick. I just shot one of them with both carbons and woodies from my 58# longbow and the arrows went in only about 3". Sure was nice not having to struggle pulling them. A buddy of mine has been shooting his blob for 9 years now and broadheads do not tear it up like other targets. I'm ready to fling some more arrows now.


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 16, 2007)

i like it al!!!!! i'm ready to fling some with ya that's for sure


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 16, 2007)

Al,
You can't beat 'em !!!!!!!! The Block can't compare to a Blob, I shot The Block out within a year !!!!!! Had this "original" Blob for over ten years and still shooting it !!!!!! I've worn out the front so now I'm shooting the sides. There's no telling how many broadheads have hit this target !!!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 16, 2007)

Who makes it, how much, and where do I find one?
Thanks, Marty


----------



## Al33 (Jun 16, 2007)

Apex Predator said:


> Who makes it, how much, and where do I find one?
> Thanks, Marty



Marty, I Just became aware of a fellow that took a load of them south and near the coast. I should be able to get that info for you later and will post it here. Because of the weight they are pretty costly to ship so they are more of a local North Georgia thing. I brought back several for myself and some buddies and was more than concerned that one of my tires would pop on my little trailer.

They are made by a few individuals that work in the carpet manufacturing industry, not by a target manufacturing company.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 16, 2007)

OK Marty, I just remembered I got his card and have found it.

Actually, he is in Lake park, Fl on US Hwy 1. His store is called Willie's. If you want more info send me a PM.


----------



## BGBH (Jun 16, 2007)

I've got 2 that look like that I got at the Ky Klassic about 5 years ago.The guy was selling them out of the back of a big trailer he pulled in.The ones I have are some kind of real dense foam that has been poured into a box with heavy plastic lining.They weight probably somewere close to 40 or 50 lbs a piece & are the best target I've ever shot at.He's hasn't been back selling them since..

Here's a pix of em....


----------



## quackwacker (Jun 16, 2007)

Army Navy store in Stockbridge has them.  they are between $50 and $75 depending on the size of them.  

They always have them in stock!


----------



## dognducks (Jun 25, 2007)

I think all they are are melted down carpet. It's a great target. Me and my two brothers shot our for three years with broadheads about three times a week for two years and it's still standing in the yard


----------



## birddog1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Can you post their phone number ? Thanks.


----------



## BAMABUCK (Jul 9, 2007)

i bought 2 last week myself from a guy here in lafayette,he has plenty if any of ya'll are fairly close.


----------



## Trizey (Jul 9, 2007)

Al-  Did you pick this up a Grant's in Dalton?


----------



## PAUL JOHNSON (Jul 9, 2007)

I WAS WONDERING WHERE YOU GOT THOSE AT TOO AL, I LIVE IN DALTON. AND IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING WHAT DID IT SET YOU BACK


----------



## Al33 (Jul 9, 2007)

The way I understand it there have been quite a few folks that work in the carpet industry that have made them over the years. There are still some that do it but I have no idea how many or who they are, other than my one contact. Depending on who you get them from depends on what you pay for them. I understand there is a Big Daddy's Sporting goods store that sells them, both in Rome and near Chattanooga but I do not know what they get for them.


----------



## Derek Edge (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmm, about three years ago I had a friend that worked at Mohawk Carpet.  He brought me 4 55 gal. drum sized blobs of this melted latex backing, just like those targets above.  Like an idiot, I gave 3 of them too friends who were into archery at the time and they loved them.  I have been using the one I had left for a back stop for bullets, but recently started using it for archery my self and it is awesome.  Maybe I will take some pics later and post them.  I may also check and see if I can still get them.


----------



## Uncle T (Aug 4, 2007)

Al,
    Thanks for the blob target and the lessons in traditional archery. You were the first person to ever take the time and explain to me how to shoot a truely primative weapon.

My son Corey is 12 and when he shot his bow into the blob today off the back deck, he had no problems pulling the arrows out.

I've wasted money over the years on targets that never lasted but I got a feeling this one will be around for years to come.

UT


----------



## Al33 (Aug 4, 2007)

You are quite welcome Tracey. I hope you and your son will take me up on the invitation to come and shoot. Glad the target is working out for you and your son. I once again enjoyed the pleasure of your company and hope to see you again in the near future.

BTW, and JFYI, the bow you shot was not primitive. I hope to make a primitive bow in the near future and have the stave to make one from. I really have a great respect and admiration for those who do hunt with primitive bows and arrows.


----------



## halrowland (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Al, those blobs are great for working on your specialty:  65 yd lobs at pigs!  They do make good broadhead targets, just make sure they're glued on good or you'll leave them behind when you pull your arrow.  An occasional squirt of your favorite lubricant on the point end of your arrow isn't a bad idea.....


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 7, 2008)

Al...thanks for the target.  Can't wait to get home and try it out.  Appreciate it.
RJ


----------



## fountain (Apr 7, 2008)

they are great targets!!!  i bought one at the state shoot this year.  the guys that had them actually left a little early on sat. due to the bad weather.  the club bought 10 of them and the guys over the club were super nice to us and sold us one.  my hats are off to them.  thanks for a great target.


----------



## whitworth (Apr 19, 2008)

*Guess I'll have to keep my light-weight target*

The one I have is for carry in and out.  I use foam insulation sheeting.  I can make one now, for about four dollars each. And I can get three targets, now, out of a 4'x 8' foam insulation sheet from the big box building supply stores.  

But anyone with a convenient and long-range spot behind the house, I sure like that target's look.    Hauling that weight, as I have to, would about kill me.


----------

